# Food Safety News - 12/18/2021 Danish campaign targets knowledge about cooling of hot food



## daveomak.fs (Dec 18, 2021)

*Danish campaign targets knowledge about cooling of hot food*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 18, 2021 12:03 am
Most businesses correctly cool down hot food but some violations were found during inspections in Denmark. The Danish Veterinary and Food Administration (Fødevarestyrelsen) investigated whether shops, restaurants and caterers were in control of the refrigeration and cooling process and its management. Overall, 91 percent of the sites subject to unannounced visits knew how to cool... Continue Reading


*USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service investigating botulism outbreak*
By Coral Beach on Dec 17, 2021 04:08 pm
Federal officials are investigating an outbreak of botulism poisoning, but few details are available. Canned soup is a suspect food, according to the USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). No other details have been released by the FSIS. No brand or flavor of soup has been named, but the USDA regulates foods with meat... Continue Reading


----------

